# clarion drx9575rz aux in?! And wiring harness?



## lostsol (Aug 10, 2006)

Is it possible at all to get some sort of way to get aux in into this old unit? I've got one on the shelf from waay back in the day, and i think is like to hook it up, but I'm so used to playing music from my phone... Any advice? 
Also where might I find a wiring harness for it?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's a thread here somewhere about that. From what I remember you'll need a CD changer and one of the DSP units, DPH910 /DPH7500z.
Better, easier and cheaper to just get a unit with AUX in like the DXZ series units from clarion.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

lostsol said:


> Also where might I find a wiring harness for it?



Pacparts.com should be able to get you an OEM Clarion one check with them. Most Clarion harnesses are fairly cheap to buy too.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, I missed that one, yes, Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## lostsol (Aug 10, 2006)

I forgot that I had the CNEt iPod adapter part number EA1252...
This may make things a bit easier. It's NIB I never even played with it all those years ago..


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

9575 doesn't do iPod, that adapter would be if no use. Heck, the 9575 came out years before the iPod was even introduced.


----------



## anam600 (Jul 26, 2014)

It is not possible and you should change the whole wiring.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It is possible, it's been done. Just not cost effective, easy or worth the time and hassle.


----------

